# Accent dans une clé WPA



## cacomac (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un caractère "é" dans ma clé WPA pour me connecter à un réseau et il est impossible d'entrer ce caractère dans le champ "clé WPA" quand mon mac me la demande. Notez bien que sur PC je n'ai pas ce problème... 
Je suis sous Mac OSX, est-il possible d'entrer ce "é" ? ou est-ce peine perdue ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## azilis (12 Juin 2008)

Tu as essayé en copiant/collant le caractère ?


----------



## cacomac (13 Juin 2008)

j'ai tenté le copier-coller, et aussi l'insertion de caractère par la palette de caractères spéciaux... je ne vois pas autre chose...


----------



## Paipone (4 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je me permets de relancer ce post, car je rencontre le même souci : impossible d'entrer un "é" pour insérer un mot de passe WPA pour accéder à un réseau wifi. 
Quelqu'un a t-il déjà rencontré et résolu ce problème ?


----------



## demougin (5 Février 2009)

une clef wpa c'est pas un bidule d'origine us? quels sont les accents en langue us? ... donc éviter totalement les accents


----------

